# My Favorite Pumpkin Bars Recipe



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

This is my favorite Pumpkin Bars Recipe, they always turn out so soft and moist. I usually add a little nutmeg (or pumpkin pie seasoning) too. 

Combine and mix well...
4 eggs, 2 cups sugar, 1 1/2 cups Crisco oil, 2 1/2 cups flour, 2 teaspoons baking soda, 1 teaspoon salt, 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 1 can (16 1/2 oz.) pumpkin.

Pour into two 9 x 12 inch pans with sides that have been well greased.
Bake at 350 for 15 - 20 minutes.

Cool and spread with this frosting:
Beat until smooth and fluffy 3 1/2 cups powdered sugar, one 8 oz. package cram cheese, 1/2 teaspoon vanilla, 1 teaspoon pumpkin pie seasoning(optional)and 1/2 cup soft margarine.

YUMM!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This sounds totally decadent


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yummy! I keep cans of pumpkin in my pantry. I need to try this recipe. Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! You can never have too many recipes that call for pumpkin!


----------

